# New Member - Looking for advice.



## cpu.slave (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi - New poster here but have been doing a lot of reading! Hopefully my use of the terminology is correct but if it's confusing, let me know and I'll try to explain myself more clearly. 

Long story short - I recently dusted off the collection (mainly HO scale) after many years and decided it was time to build a layout to actually enjoy it again. While trying to find some track configuration ideas online I came across DCC and after much thought decided to give it a try. 

So far I decided to build with 3 4'x8' arranged in an 'H' shape, with the connecting section set 3 inches lower than the 2 'sides' to ease in landscape design. I have completed the bench work and set up 1-1/2 inch extruded foam over 1/2 inch ply as my starting point. Since I'm just getting started with DCC my plan is to run one larger track design for that and a couple of separate and isolated track designs to run my old DC gear. I was wondering if anyone has done this (separate DCC and DC track runs on same master layout) and would have some advice (pro or con) before I commit?

In my current designs I am planning where these sections could connect at a later time if I decide to expand the DCC to the DC areas, and am taking wiring into consideration as well. Anything else I might be missing? Any suggestions or other advice?? 

Thanks!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you saying that you plan to have 2 layouts; one
DC and one DCC on the same tables, but NOT connected 
together, that would work nicely. But it seems that
you would have some complex problems with switching
and the like. You would have limited use of cars and
also of access to some yards and spurs.

What is usually the best way to use both DC and DCC
trains is to have one layout, but with switches on
some sections such as yard spurs, that can be 'turned
off". Then the master buss would be fed thru
a double pole double throw switch. That would
determine how the layout was powered. 

You would herd all of your DC locos to the spurs that
have been turned off to run your DCC locos. Then
do the same for the DCC'ers when you run DC. That
way you have full use of all of your cars and all of
your yards and industries for both power systems.

Neither type of loco should be on a track live with the
wrong power.

I sure do like your H layout idea, especially the
'drop center' that will afford bridges, trestles and other
scenics that you can't do if all was the same level.

Don


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Let me ask this.....how much room do you have to work with? My opinion is that you can have a much more enjoyable layout with narrow (compared to a 4' deep table) shelves along the wall with a peninsula coming into the room.

It sounds like you are running 8'x16' footprint (3-4x8 in an H) - With the walkaround space required along the edges included, you're probably looking at 12x20 with only a 2' perimeter.

That's plenty of room to have a really cool planned layout (more like trains moving through terrain than going around the table in a circle.)


----------



## cpu.slave (Jan 9, 2014)

@DonR - yes, separate layouts to simultaneously run DCC and DC. I understand DCC and DC don't mix. I'm still planning with future in mind so I would have a couple of 'construction areas' where I could add a section of track and some simple wiring changes to connect it all up to run one way or the other. Years back, I ran 3 separate layouts on a single 4x8 and really enjoyed it, even with the lack of access and car sharing. 

@sstlaure - I did consider the peninsula design however the H design won out - input from the wife. Since she also offered to build some custom structures based off of photos for my layout I thought I better listen  In the future I may spin the entire thing 90 degrees and expand, adding additional sections to create a peninsula but for now it is what it is.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

As has already been said, get a dpdt switch (two sets of contacts doesn't need the centre off)
and wire both controllers to it and then output to the main buss so you can easily switch dc or dcc to the track. It's a good idea to do this anyway as you can run any train you want even if you haven't converted a particular locomotive to dcc yet


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I too would suggest a shelf type railroad considering the space you appear to have. If your wife will be actively involved you may want to reduce the reach distances. With you working from the inside of a shelf railroad compared to the outside of a table road, your walking distances will be much less.


----------



## Bob from Wroclaw (Jan 10, 2014)

my situation is similar with the desire to have both DCC and analog locomotion. I understand the need to use a double pole double throw switch. Unfortunately I am overseas and not capable of speaking the language to get this at a shop. Can anyone suggest a good place to get these on the internet?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Radio Shack

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102475

This is just one model, they have others. Check their site for them.

Don


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

http://australia.rs-online.com/web/...11-_-google-_-1_EEM_HCHC-_-dpdt switch_Phrase

These guys are good, bit expensive but seeing as it's only one switch it shouldn't be too bad. Plus I think you can order online and they will send it out to you.
It would appear they have every type of switch under the sun!


----------

